# My experience beginning snow boarding



## TheSalamander (Mar 11, 2019)

I thought I would share my first few days experience trying to learn to snowboard. Maybe it will provide some insight or help for others and also help as a way to introduce myself.

I'm a 46 year old male, 72 kg / 159 lbs, 5' 9". I'm married with 2 kids (3.5 and 5.5 yrs old). I've skied on and off for 25 years, originally on dry slopes in the UK, then in the snow about 6 years ago in Mt Tremblant. This winter season I skied an additional 11 days at Beech Mountain, NC during Dec/Jan/Feb and had a 5 day trip planned for March. I would rate myself as a strong intermediate skier happy to ski down all the blues at Beech Mountain and venture onto the Black runs irrespective of the weather or ice conditions.

My wife also skis and is a beginner/intermediate, having not skied for 10 years. Our kids spent their first time skiing this year with both of them enrolled in the Beech Mountain ski school. My 5.5 year old has become advanced for her age, being able to do all the Blue runs, parallel turn, hockey stop, use poles, do small jumps etc. I plan to have her try snowboarding in 2021 when she is 7. My 3.5 year old is starting to do snowplows/pizzas on the bunny slope. The reason we choose to ski at Beech Mountain is the fantastic ski school for kids. As our kids enjoy skiing we will be spending about 35 days at Beech Mountain next season with the kids once again in the ski school.

We had another 5 day trip planned to Beech Mountain last week. My wife bought skis/boots a couple of weeks ago rather than rent. I decided to use the 5 days to try snowboarding for the first time, and then at the end of the 5 days decide whether to buy skis/boots or snowboard/boots for next season. 

Prior to our trip I leveraged the Internet to research some of the basics of snowboarding. Snowboard Addiction, SnowboardProCamp and Board Archive being 3 of the main YouTube channels I watched, as well as various articles and this forum. I ride regular, in part due to very limited eyesight in my right eye, although the sliding test suggests my left foot would be my front foot. I fully expected the first one-two days to be a humbling and grueling experience.

We arrived at our accommodation on Tuesday evening. I've provided some of the highlights and thoughts below of the 5 days. I am sure I have forgotten to include much of the details of the instructor lessons.

*Day 1*

Wednesday morning we got ready, I put on my padded shorts, grabbed my Smith Vantage MIPS helmet and we headed to the resort on Wednesday morning to get our lift passes, rent a board/boots and sign up for some lessons. I planned to do 3 hours of lessons on the Wednesday and see where things headed from there. My rental board was a Burton LTR 150 and the boots being Burton Progression 9.5 lace up boots. Being the tail end of the season the rental equipment was usable but clearly used. 

We were already known to the instructors due to the number of times we had already been to Beech Mountain and our kids being in the ski school. This also meant we knew the layout of the resort and had previous skied all the routes and used the lifts. My 3 hour lesson was booked for 10:30am, being 2 hours, then a 1 hour break, followed by the final hour. Shane, who would be instructing me, waxed my board and according to the photo I took, set the binding angles to what appears to be +9, -15.

As my lessons didn't start till 10:30am I spent the first 90 minutes on the bunny slope practicing alone with some basic items:
-standing on the board and bending my knees
-walking up a slope with the board attached to my front foot
-skating across slopes
-riding down the gentle slope with the rear foot pushed against the binding to practice for the ski lift, and trying to slow myself with my rear foot toe and heel
-heel slides
-toe slides

Shane arrived at 10:30 and we spent 20 minutes on the bunny slope reinforcing the basics while he provided me feedback on my technique etc. We then headed to the ski lift. One of the downsides of Beech Mountain is that there are only two real lower runs, a Green and a Blue and all the upper runs feed into these meaning they can get busy (although that wasn't the case for this trip). Additionally, while the Green run is less steep, it does have a more complicated cross section that adds additional complications to learning to snowboard. We therefore went to the Blue slope, as while steeper, it is flat from a cross sectional perspective albeit far narrower than the Green.

The next 60 minutes was spent practicing heel edge, toe edge, falling leaf and turns with a focus on bending the front knee etc. I found I was much more comfortable on my heel->toe turns than my toe->heel turns. With the latter I suffered some level of 'fear' half way through the turn when my board was pointing straight down the slope and hence struggled to move my weight properly to my front leg/bend front knee. Unfortunately during one of the toe->heel turns I managed to catch my heel edge and had a very hard backwards fall down the slope, landing on my tail bone and hitting my helmet. Shane checked me for concussion and we had a water break for 10 minutes. While the fall hurt we agreed to continue with the lesson for the remaining 15-20 minutes before the lunch break. 

During lunch I met up with my wife and described the morning. I then met Shane again for the final hour and we continued the falling leaf, J turn and turn drills.

By the end of the first day I was exhausted, somewhat in pain, and beginning to feel some whiplash discomfort from the fall. For some comparison, I jog 2-3 miles at a fast pace and do 20 minutes elliptical intervals each day, 6 times a week. I also jog up the 3 flights of stairs in the office about 8-10 times a day having only taken the elevator 4 times in 18 months. I also do some level of basic strength training. I would therefore describe myself as fit. According to my Garmin watch I typically burn 1000 active calories a day. I was therefore surprised to see that the ~5-6 hours of snowboarding - with a fair bit of that time on a ski lift - had burnt over 1200 active calories. Far more than I would burn skiing. Simply put by the end of the day I had no energy left and just wanted to crawl into bed.

I wasn't expecting to instantly master snowboarding, but the first day still ended up being tougher than I had expected, in part due to the heavy fall and the 'fear' of putting weight on my front leg when turning. Simply put it was exhausting and a little frustrating.

*Day 2*

For the second day I decided to do 1 hour of instruction at 10:30 with Shane and spend the rest of the day just focusing on getting more comfortable on the board. While the temperature was below freezing I ended up wearing just a single thermal/wicking base layer under my insulated jacket as I was overheating from the exertion. 

By the end of the second day I still struggled with overcoming the mental hurdle of shifting my weight on the turns. Sometimes it worked but often on the toe->heel turn I would end up using my body and strength to complete the turn. Shane gave some good feedback and broke down the turn approach step by step which helped with the theory, but the practical application was still a struggle.

While Shane had showed me how to do my rear foot binding up without sitting down I generally preferred to sit so I could have a few extra moments of rest. When the day ended and we headed back to our accommodation I did wonder whether my wife had been correct in saying I should just rent the snowboard for 2 days and see how it went rather than just dive in and rent for the full 5 days.

My wife took a few photos from the 2nd day:


























TO BE CONTINUED


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Looking good. Your form is looking great too. I'd be surprised if you didn't get some whiplash during your first days riding! It's really quite exhausting getting up from falling down and shedding speed. It'll become a lot easier the next time you head out. 

I have friends who are starting to learn how to ride and probably get down falling less than you do, but I'd be willing to bet you will out progress them simply because your form is way better! They are sliding every single turn on greens and blues without wanting to put in the effort to use the edges more because they no longer fall. Keep it up! Post videos here if you would like critiquing from the more experienced members here. I've learned a ton from these guys. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSalamander (Mar 11, 2019)

*Day 3*

I woke up on Day 3 sore and tired. However we suited up and went to the resort. Speaking with Shane he mentioned that their level 3 instructor, Alex, was in today and I could try a lesson with him to see how I found his approach. We agreed and booked 1 hour for 10:30am again.

For the next 90 minutes I spent time trying to continue to focus on turns on the Blue slope. My wife took a couple of videos from the morning, before I had the lesson, and you can see some of it here: 

*Video Day 3* - 













While I am making my way down the slope I know I need to focus more on shins forward, knees bent, body upright, shoulders aligned to board and not using my upper body to twist/turn etc.

I did have one minor heel edge fall fall before the lesson, nothing like the one from Day 1. What I hadn't realized from the Day 1 fall was that the shell of my helmet had been severely damaged and the top of the helmet ended up flying off from this Day 3 minor fall. 










Disappointing as this is a $260 helmet that is 3 months old. I therefore rented a helmet for the remainder of the trip. 

My lesson with Alex went well, whether it was gaining more familiarity from the prior 2 days or his different style of instructing or more likely a mix of both. We focused on edges, turns etc. He showed me how to twist the board by pushing down with my front foot when on a heel edge to have it bite more etc. I did find that I was becoming physically tired fairly quickly from my muscles not used to being used in this way.

*Day 4*

Day 4 continued the theme of a 1 hour lesson with Alex at 10:30. Prior to that I practiced on the Blue slope and my wife took a video. 

*Video Day 4* - 




While my technique and stance are far from perfect there were times, not necessarily in the video, where I was finding my turns much easier as I improved my front leg/knee position. 

For today's lesson we moved across to the Green slope where we could focus more on technique with less mental fear of the steepness of the slope. Day 4 was probably the first time I began to have moments where I enjoyed snowboarding and could begin to feel a little bit of the allure of the exhilaration.

I didn't snowboard in the afternoon, in part due to physical tiredness, in part due to the lace on my boot breaking, and in part due to having some other chores to do.

*Day 5*

It rained heavily overnight so I wasn't sure what the conditions would be like for Day 5 and if I would do a lesson or not. When we arrived at the resort I decided the conditions were still good enough so I booked another 1 hour lesson with Alex for 10:30. I spent the time prior to the lesson on the Green run. My body, while sore, was no-where near as aching as the prior days and I found I was steady enough to always do my rear foot binding up while standing up. By the 5th day I was comfortable getting off the ski lift even when other snowboarders decided to just sit on the ground directly on the off ramp.

One complication for the 5th day was the replacement boots I was given were a size 10 as they had no size 9.5 boots left. The size rental 9.5 boots had bruised my big toe/nail of my left (front) foot, whereas the size 10 boots seemed to have too much space above my toes.

For the final lesson Alex focused on having me continue to connect my turns and vary the size of my turns. Overall the 5th day was the most enjoyable and was the first time I could really see myself considering snowboarding the next season.

Following the lesson I did one final run with my wife videoing me. While still far from perfect I was happy enough with where I had got to. While I would have liked to have made more progress where I got to was sufficient for deciding on the plan for the next season.

*Video Day 5* - 




*Summary*

Overall both Alex and Shane were great instructors. I found getting the basics of snowboarding much more difficult than skiing as there always seemed to be too many things to focus on. When I did one, e.g. bend my knee, I then forgot to do another e.g. look where I wanted to go. There were many tips and tricks they mentioned which I haven't included in the above, such as 'squishing fruit in the front of my boot' and pushing my pelvis up when on my toe edge. I also found it far more exhausting and I burnt far more energy and hence was much hotter than I would be compared to skiing - mostly down to poor technique and using too much strength.

However, the important point is that this weekend I will be buying a GNU Carbon Credit 156 and will be putting my name down for some Burton Step On Swath boots and bindings for the 2020 season. My main goal for snowboarding is to have a challenge and be able to board alongside my wife or eldest kid as they ski. I have no plans to go to the park, hence the Step On system is ideal for me.

I will need to figure out if I am a size 9.5 or 10.0. The Burton rental boots where well worn in and had a Imprint 1 liner. The 9.5 ended up bruising my left foot big toe, whereas the size 10.0 seemed too lose. The Burton Swath Step On boots have an Imprint 3 liner. I know there are some good FAQs on measuring feet to get the Mondo measurement on this forum so will revisit those. My initial measurement attempt was: Left = 27.3 / 9.8; Right = 27.1 / 10.0 however I may have been pushing my heel too hard back.

I am also adjusting my gym routine to include exercises and Yoga to help strengthen my snowboarding muscles and balance.

*My key takeaways*

-Padded shorts and a good helmet are a must for a beginner
-Bring some ibuprofen or other pain killer with you
-Expect that the first 1-2 days are going to be tough unless you are a natural or have other similar experience
-Real 1:1 lessons with a proper instructor are critical, while the Internet can teach you some of the theory it cannot give you feedback on how you put it into practice
-Try to relax and have fun!

And my one request to fellow snowboarders - please remember that if you sit on the ground chatting with your friends right at the bottom of the ski lift off ramp you are making it much harder for beginner snowboarders ;-) 

thanks

TheSalamander


----------



## TheSalamander (Mar 11, 2019)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Looking good. Your form is looking great too. I'd be surprised if you didn't get some whiplash during your first days riding! It's really quite exhausting getting up from falling down and shedding speed. It'll become a lot easier the next time you head out.
> 
> I have friends who are starting to learn how to ride and probably get down falling less than you do, but I'd be willing to bet you will out progress them simply because your form is way better! They are sliding every single turn on greens and blues without wanting to put in the effort to use the edges more because they no longer fall. Keep it up! Post videos here if you would like critiquing from the more experienced members here. I've learned a ton from these guys.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Thanks for the response. Some videos included in my follow on post for Days 3/4/5. The videos show I need to bend my knees more, relax, put weight on my front leg etc, and also I am sliding the back of the board around as a result rather than getting nice crisp turns. The videos have been very useful to review and I found by the end of Day 5 that more of my turns were with better form and technique than from Day 3.

TheSalamander


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Sucks to hear about the helmet. Must have been quite the fall. Unfortunately they're rated for single impact, but at least you found out the helmet was toast on a minor fall!! I personally wouldn't buy any of the top dollar helmets at retail price since they aren't necessarily going to protect much better than say the Smith Maze. Definitely get one at the end of season sales! Will check out your vids later when I'm home but sounds like you're progressing well. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Great progress. I think one of the things I would improve is look farther where you are going instead of looking at the ground nearby.
The other thing is your turn is pretty parallel and I know since you are new you are afraid of going too fast but usually you don't completely turn your board perpendicular to fall line because it makes edge switching difficult.
The other thing is you are rather stiff but that is understandable for being new not knowing how to pressure your board. Being dynamic and drive the board instead of being stiff letting the board carry you is much more controllable.


----------



## TheSalamander (Mar 11, 2019)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Sucks to hear about the helmet. Must have been quite the fall. Unfortunately they're rated for single impact, but at least you found out the helmet was toast on a minor fall!! I personally wouldn't buy any of the top dollar helmets at retail price since they aren't necessarily going to protect much better than say the Smith Maze. Definitely get one at the end of season sales! Will check out your vids later when I'm home but sounds like you're progressing well.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Originally I went for the Smith Vantage MIPS for a few reasons but at the time I was more into skiing and while I didn't expect to have any falls I wanted to ensure if I did I had a good helmet. I wear glasses and generally have a warm/hot body temperature so wanted to ensure I had very good ventilation to stop the glasses misting up - and for that the helmet was pretty good. Also my head is more oval than round and the Smith Vantage has the BOA 360 rather than the standard BOA so it fit me well. 

For the replacement I'll also be looking at Giro and Anon and going for a helmet specific to snowboarding that fits well. Agreed that I won't be going for the absolute top helmet this next time, but I do want MIPS.

TheSalamander


----------



## TheSalamander (Mar 11, 2019)

speedjason said:


> Great progress. I think one of the things I would improve is look farther where you are going instead of looking at the ground nearby.
> The other thing is your turn is pretty parallel and I know since you are new you are afraid of going too fast but usually you don't completely turn your board perpendicular to fall line because it makes edge switching difficult.
> The other thing is you are rather stiff but that is understandable for being new not knowing how to pressure your board. Being dynamic and drive the board instead of being stiff letting the board carry you is much more controllable.


Thanks for the response. Agree on all those points especially being stiff/tense. Now I know more of what to expect for my next snowboarding trip I can be better prepared both physically and mentally. As I improve my technique and balance, and just get more days on the board, I am hoping it will help me get over the fear of pointing the board downhill and putting my weight on the front foot and/or going fast.

TheSalamander


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

TheSalamander said:


> Originally I went for the Smith Vantage MIPS for a few reasons but at the time I was more into skiing and while I didn't expect to have any falls I wanted to ensure if I did I had a good helmet. I wear glasses and generally have a warm/hot body temperature so wanted to ensure I had very good ventilation to stop the glasses misting up - and for that the helmet was pretty good. Also my head is more oval than round and the Smith Vantage has the BOA 360 rather than the standard BOA so it fit me well.
> 
> For the replacement I'll also be looking at Giro and Anon and going for a helmet specific to snowboarding that fits well. Agreed that I won't be going for the absolute top helmet this next time, but I do want MIPS.
> 
> TheSalamander


No such thing as a helmet specific to snowboarding. Giro and Anon have different shapes so make sure it fits your head. If Smith already fits, it's unlikely the others will fit since I remember they have different shapes.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> No such thing as a helmet specific to snowboarding.


This is correct. Any winter sport helmet will do the job. 



TheSalamander said:


> For the replacement I'll also be looking at Giro and Anon and going for a helmet specific to snowboarding that fits well. Agreed that I won't be going for the absolute top helmet this next time, but I do want MIPS.
> 
> TheSalamander


I have an oval head as well. I’ve found the POC Fornix to fit and I currently have the Giro Range, which I really like. Definitely look for end of season sales. 

It doesn’t surprise me your helmet broke on that first fall. As already noted, they really are only meant for a single blow and it sounds like you gave it a serious shot. Just be glad it did it’s job!


----------



## TheSalamander (Mar 11, 2019)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> No such thing as a helmet specific to snowboarding. Giro and Anon have different shapes so make sure it fits your head. If Smith already fits, it's unlikely the others will fit since I remember they have different shapes.


Understood. The Smith Vantage fit due to the BOA 360 system. My wife has a Smith Variance and it doesn't fit quite so well as it is just a BOA system. It ends up being a bit lose on the sides.

Anyway, will try a few in the local shop

TheSalamander


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

TheSalamander said:


> And my one request to fellow snowboarders - please remember that if you sit on the ground chatting with your friends right at the bottom of the ski lift off ramp you are *a self-absorbed douche-bag who deserves to get a snowboard colonoscopy.*


Fixed that for ya.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Donutz said:


> Fixed that for ya.


Last time I was at the hill, there was a group taking a group photo right at the end of the lift... They were so oblivious to what was going on, and it was like a group of 7 people.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Last time I was at the hill, there was a group taking a group photo right at the end of the lift... They were so oblivious to what was going on, and it was like a group of 7 people.


I tend to have a lot of near misses with those people. Sometimes I don’t miss. They usually get the point.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Last time I was at the hill, there was a group taking a group photo right at the end of the lift... They were so oblivious to what was going on, and it was like a group of 7 people.


I've quit being quiet about it. If there are people in the way I just yell "clear the ramp." If they appear to shrug it off (as some do), then I make no particular attempt to avoid them.


----------



## apt333 (Nov 29, 2018)

Good story. It's harder when you start older - I was 38 when I took it up but very happy I switched. 

I couldn't imagine starting out with beginner lessons on consecutive days - my body was a bruise and needed to heal. If I was on a weekend trip I would do one day board lesson and one day skiing. Impressed you could do them in a row. Some random comments:

1. Good call on impact shorts. Even if you're not falling, they keep you off the snow and warmer.
2. Try as many boots as it takes to get the right one. Def go with dual Boa's if you can, and get a pair that are snug but comfortable right off the bat.

3. It's easier to be a beginning skier than a beginning snowboarder, but once it click's it easier to be an intermediate snowboarder than an intermediate skier. 

4. It clicked for me on the 4th or 5th day. Put 4 turns together, fell down and went in for the day. Read paper and drank coffee while others skied and rode all day. 3 weeks later I was good to go from the first run. Still a lot to improve on, but I could ride a green or easy blue and enjoy it. Upward from there.

5. This may be controversial, so I am interested if others comment on it, but once your turns click and you are riding blue's, try to learn riding switch early. I didn't try it for many years, and trying it early will give you the benefit of remembering all the tips from your lessons. Enjoy learning and improving your regular stance ride, but try at least a run every time out riding switch.

Good luck!


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

I disagree with riding switch early on since it can detract from the overall experience. While it will be a useful skill, I think you are far better off improving your regular riding skills since you're going to be riding regular on any challenging trails anyways. I think once you're comfortably going down blacks you should start to look at riding switch. Towards the end of next season should be a good time to start learning switch.


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

For some reason I can't see any videos in his post. Can everyone else?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Donutz said:


> I've quit being quiet about it. If there are people in the way I just yell "clear the ramp." If they appear to shrug it off (as some do), then I make no particular attempt to avoid them.


Lol, same here. If they are partially blocking it i make rude inappropriate statements to them to get the point across. 

If they block the ramp i head straight for them. Im bigger than 99% and have no problem taking someone out to clear the ramp for everyone else.

Bachelor is pretty good and has people up on top of busy lofts clearing crowds. Vail and others were/are pretty crazy sometimes and i got alot of blocking in. I also like to grab ski poles when they are sticking out like curb finders.....


----------



## TheSalamander (Mar 11, 2019)

firstx1017 said:


> For some reason I can't see any videos in his post. Can everyone else?


I can on my Chrome/Windows 10 PC, and also on Chrome/iOS12 and Safari/iOS12

What device/OS/browser are you using?

TheSalamander


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

TheSalamander said:


> *Day 3*
> I will need to figure out if I am a size 9.5 or 10.0. The Burton rental boots where well worn in and had a Imprint 1 liner. The 9.5 ended up bruising my left foot big toe, whereas the size 10.0 seemed too lose. The Burton Swath Step On boots have an Imprint 3 liner. I know there are some good FAQs on measuring feet to get the Mondo measurement on this forum so will revisit those. My initial measurement attempt was: Left = 27.3 / 9.8; Right = 27.1 / 10.0 however I may have been pushing my heel too hard back.


Hi Sal,

STOKED that you are loving boarding! We should get your measurements dialed in. This can make a huge difference in your performance and in your learning curve.

Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## TheSalamander (Mar 11, 2019)

apt333 said:


> Good story. It's harder when you start older - I was 38 when I took it up but very happy I switched.
> 
> I couldn't imagine starting out with beginner lessons on consecutive days - my body was a bruise and needed to heal. If I was on a weekend trip I would do one day board lesson and one day skiing. Impressed you could do them in a row.


In hindsight going for the consecutive days was not my brightest idea. I struggled with the soreness and fatigue to the point where I wanted to rest every 10-15 minutes on day 2-4. It was only on the 5th day where I was beginning to get past that. 

TheSalamander


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

I have I/E Windows 8 - still can't see them. Never noticed this problem before - did something change behind scenes?




TheSalamander said:


> I can on my Chrome/Windows 10 PC, and also on Chrome/iOS12 and Safari/iOS12
> 
> What device/OS/browser are you using?
> 
> TheSalamander


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

I tried Google Chrome and now I can see them - go figure.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Chrome does not use Adobe Flash. IE and Edge do. Unfortunately, Flash is a clusterfuck of vulnerabilities and exploits, so it's blocked by default. You can enable it, but you'll be leaving your computer open to a good pwning.


----------



## TheSalamander (Mar 11, 2019)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Sal,
> 
> STOKED that you are loving boarding! We should get your measurements dialed in. This can make a huge difference in your performance and in your learning curve.
> 
> ...


Please see https://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/261655-foot-size-burton-swath-step-beware.html

I've posted size and photos

thanks

TheSalamander


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

About the helmet... my helmet (also a Vantage, but not MIPS) also blew in a similar fashion two days ago.

What is weird is that I did not hit my head (have video) in that fall, and it was a pretty small fall on slush.

The part that blew is basically a small foam piece near the back of the helmet that held the outer shell to the inner shell.

No matter how hard I look, there is no damage on the outer or inner shell. So for the time being I just glued it back.

To be clear, I already planned to get a new helmet at the end of the season (I've had this helmet for 4 seasons, with 350-400 days of riding including lots of park - and it was starting to feel really old.. like the elastic band that is supposed to hold the goggles is no longer elastic, and the inner and outer shell didn't feel as stuck together even before the last fall - in fact, I suspect that the fall finished the helmet, but the weak spot was already about to give even before that.. also the foam on the earpads is all wrecked). I am shopping for a replacement, but just wanted to keep something on my head till then.

I was planning to just get the same helmet (with MIPS) given that this helmet did last a pretty long time.. but I hope that they haven't decreased the quality.. as I am pretty shocked that TheSalamander's helmet gave in that quickly. Was it really such a big fall?


----------



## TheSalamander (Mar 11, 2019)

I caught my heel edge and fell backwards down the slope, so the fall would have had a fair amount of energy. I had whiplash and had muscle discomfort down the front of my neck/throat. One of the instructors at Beech Mountain had the same helmet and when he saw mine he mentioned his helmet had also come apart exactly the same way, but his wasn't from a big fall. On one hand I'm happy the helmet protected me, on the other it does seem somewhat more fragile than I would expect.

At present, in the end of season sales, you can get a new Vantage MIPS for $140-$160 depending on head size compared to the ~$250 new price. I have bought one but I also intend to look at a different style of helmet next year such as an Anon Echo MIPS. None of the stores around me have them in stock now as it is the end of the season.

TheSalamander


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Helmets break down over time as well. A four year old helmet that's been exposed to sweat and has seen the sun as much as yours had could have started to just show its age. There doesn't necessarily have to be a mark on the outside if it hit as well. You fell on snow, not concrete...


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

Donutz said:


> I've quit being quiet about it. If there are people in the way I just yell "clear the ramp." If they appear to shrug it off (as some do), then I make no particular attempt to avoid them.


Wow... Haven't really seen this phenomenon yet, but I wouldn't wait for a second chance to yell at somebody doing this.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Spending the first 5 days in a row with no break is punishingly difficult!

I just went three days in a row and by the third day I could feel how tired my body was, and I typically go >50 days a season.

When I learned I spent an entire end-of-season spring slush day falling and falling, and then didn't go back until the next season. The day I went back all of a sudden things clicked and I could get down the hill with very few problems.

I'm betting after some time off you're going to come back a much stronger rider.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Over the years, I found out ibuprofen helps a lot.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

drblast said:


> Spending the first 5 days in a row with no break is punishingly difficult!
> 
> I just went three days in a row and by the third day I could feel how tired my body was, and I typically go >50 days a season.
> 
> ...


Hah, this would make sense why my riding suddenly got better after my 6 week road trip. I was doing ollies and jumps waaaay easier after a couple weeks break. That said, my knees are still killing me 2 months later.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

Salamander, I'm really digging your progress, and I've caught you looking uphill whenever you go to make a turn / merge onto another run - good habits to develop, early on!

You're dead right about some of the things you mentioned:
*Ibuprofen does work well, but 5 days straight is brutal. I tend to go 2 days on / 1 day off [unless the powder is insane on my "off" day]
*Regarding helmets, some people might rip on me, but after breaking a few single impact EPS helmets, I've switched over to multi-impact helmets [Giro "iforgetwhatit'scalledbutithastheirnylonfoam" / Bern Watts with Brock foam - maybe look into something like that?
*Lessons. When starting out, they're absolutely critical - good man, for getting lessons and getting into some good technique, early on!

Keep it up. To paraphrase Point Break [one of the best movies of all time]: "Snowboardin's the source".

Now that you're a rider, snowboarding is going to change your life for the better


----------

